# Problems connecting to a VPN [SOLVED]

## ops

I want to use rdesktop to connect to my windows computer at work. To do that I need to connect my home computer to the VPN at my work. 

I've tried to use this tutorial to set up the VPN: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Set_up_a_vpn_client_with_mppe_encryption

I did not configure the kernel options as modules, just integrated them in the kernel. Find that a lot easier. (have never really gotten the hang of working with modules). Ought I add them as modules?

After going through the tutorial, Ifconfig won't show any ppp0. And ofcourse then there is no /etc/init.d/net.ppp0. 

Running: pon DDS debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pppd options in effect:
> 
> debug           # (from command line)
> ...

 

(I've replaced the address with HOSTNAME on purpose. 

Does anyone have a clue? Just ask if you need any information

----------

## ops

Does anyone have any clue? I'm clueless.

----------

## Hu

 *ops wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> sh: line 1: name: command not found
> ...

 

This part looks like a bad sign.  It appears that /bin/sh was fed your configuration file as a shell script.

Also, perhaps an obvious question, but are you using the right VPN client?  There are multiple ways to set up a VPN, and if you are using a client for a VPN other than the one your employer uses, it will fail to work.  If you can, please post a link to the vendor page which describes the VPN your employer is using.  That will let us verify that you are using the right client and check your settings for any known problems with the vendor.

----------

## ops

As far as I know, it should be the right client. My emloyer uses PPtP VPN and XP's standard client. 

If my configuration file is fed as a shell script, how do I fix it?

----------

## Hu

 *ops wrote:*   

> If my configuration file is fed as a shell script, how do I fix it?

 

I do not know the VPN you are using well enough to know how you configured it this way, but I am fairly confident in saying that you need to configure it to read the configuration file as a file, rather than execute it as a script.  Can you post the file here?

----------

## ops

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *ops wrote:*   If my configuration file is fed as a shell script, how do I fix it? 
> 
> I do not know the VPN you are using well enough to know how you configured it this way, but I am fairly confident in saying that you need to configure it to read the configuration file as a file, rather than execute it as a script.  Can you post the file here?

 

Any clue on how this is done?

----------

## ops

Lack of response...

Okai, two people pointed out that /bin/sh was fed the configuraiton file as a shell sript. Iæm getting no further. How od I fix this? How do I get it to not be fed as a shell sccript?

----------

## JeliJami

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Can you post the file here?

 

Please copy-paste the contents of your /etc/ppp/peers/DDS file into your post.

(Beware: mangle passwords/hostnames/ip-addresses)

----------

## ops

/etc/ppp/peers/DDS (with scrambled information):

 *Quote:*   

> pty "pptp (xxx.dds.no) --nolaunchpppd
> 
> name XXX/USERNAME
> 
> require-mschap-v2
> ...

 

/etc/ppp/options.DDS

 *Quote:*   

> lock
> 
> noauth
> 
> nobsdcomp
> ...

 

----------

## Rob1n

 *ops wrote:*   

> /etc/ppp/peers/DDS (with scrambled information):
> 
>  *Quote:*   pty "pptp (xxx.dds.no) --nolaunchpppd
> 
> name XXX/USERNAME
> ...

 

At a first glance it would appear you're missing a closing quote - unfortunately I can't check the wiki page as to where it should be though (probably at the end of the first line).

----------

## ops

Correct... it was a missing quote... 

I hate when it is these stupid small typing errors that causes the error Thanks!

Now after running pon DDS debug dump logfd 2 nodetach it ends with:

 *Quote:*   

> Script pptp XXX.dds.no --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 17663), status = 0x0
> 
> Modem hangup
> 
> Connection terminated.
> ...

 

I guess that is how it should be. But when I run ifconfig I don't get any ppp0 device. I would there to be expect one. Is this correct?

Is there something wrong, or should I continue setting up the routing=

----------

## ops

Here's the complete output from"pon DDS debug dump logfd 2 nodetach"

 *Quote:*   

> pppd options in effect:
> 
> debug           # (from command line)
> 
> nodetach                # (from command line)
> ...

 

I guess the termination has something to do with these: "LCP terminated by peer", "Connect time 0.0 minutes."

Is it my configurations that are wrong, or is it the server not acceptig my connection?

----------

## ops

Anyone got any clue on where to go from this dump list? I've been trying to figure it out, but now I'm clueless on what to do. Please help!

----------

## Napalm Llama

Try switching the commented MPPE option in /etc/ppp/options.DDS?

I was on a PPTP VPN, and I'm fairly sure I had "mppe required,stateless", despite being on a >2.6.15 kernel.  Also, properly comment out your comments in that file - put a # before the arrows.

----------

## ops

Thank you for your response. 

The invalid comments were only on lines that were allready commented out, If I activate "require-mppe-128" I get:

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/options.DDS: unrecognized option 'require-mppe-128'

 

The howto saies it should be there, but it doesen't seem to work. Ive also seen it the /etc/ppp/peers/DDS file, but then it also complains. I don't know, but has this been changed recently? Or is something wrong with my files?

But with "mppe required,stateless", making the /etc/ppp/options.DDS look like this: 

 *Quote:*   

> lock
> 
> noauth
> 
> nobsdcomp
> ...

 

I get

 *Quote:*   

> harald etc # pon DDS debug dump logfd 2 nodetach
> 
> pppd options in effect:
> 
> debug           # (from command line)
> ...

 

----------

## ops

Ah, I got it figured out. The problem was in the modules being loaded. 

The ppp_mppe was not loaded correctly.

Thanks for the help, for those that replied in this thread.

----------

